# Google playstore app crashing....



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone having play store app crashing? Wiped data, rebooted, fixed permissions and it still kept crashing. This is strange because I've never had any issues with it before. I'm rooted on cm 4.2.2. Turns out I plugged my n7 via USB to computer and oddly enough its working again.


----------

